# 2007 Johnson Water Pump



## jonathantaylor (Mar 18, 2010)

I just rebuilt the lower unit on my Johnson 15 due to hitting a log and busting the pinion gear. This was the first lower unit i have rebuilt. I got it all back together last night and the motor runs and shifts great but it is not pumping water. I replaced the impeller while i had everthing apart. I tested the motor with muffs. Any ideas on where to look first.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When you rebuilt, did you replace all the gaskets and o-rings?
There are a number of things that can go wrong.
Incorrect placement of a seal during assembly;
Impeller that sat on the shelf too long and separated from it's metal core;
Missing or split o-ring;
Top of the water tube and grommet isn't in the receiver port;
Housing isn't properly seated to the base plate.
Missing gasket; Missing shaft key;
The reassembly has to be completed in the correct sequence
and torqued to the manufacturer's specs.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/23780.cfm

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/14265.cfm


----------



## jonathantaylor (Mar 18, 2010)

Well i took off the muffs and put it in a trash can full of water and it spit like a champ. I fished saturday with out a problem so I guess i'm gtg. Thanks for the help.


----------

